# librsvg2-rust-2.50.3_1 conflicts with librsvg2-2.40.21



## micski (Feb 28, 2021)

I ran routine update of FreeBSD 12.2, but the proces was aborted with an error message about a package, that conflicted with an older version of itself. How is that a problem? I would assume, that this is main goal of updating.

`# pkg upgrade
...
[4/285] Installing librsvg2-rust-2.50.2...
pkg: librsvg2-rust-2.50.2 conflicts with librsvg2-2.40.21 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /usr/local/bin/rsvg-convert`

I then searched the forum for solutions and that lead me to try deleting the old package, which did not look right.

`# pkg version | grep librsvg
librsvg2-2.40.21                   =
# pkg delete librsvg2
Number of packages to be removed: 137
The operation will free 1 GiB.
Proceed with deinstalling packages? [y/N]: N`

Then a post advised to try to install the package from ports instead, which ran for hours, but also aborted on the exact same error message.

`# portsnap auto
# portmaster graphics/librsvg2-rust
===>   Registering installation for librsvg2-rust-2.50.3_1
Installing librsvg2-rust-2.50.3_1...
pkg-static: librsvg2-rust-2.50.3_1 conflicts with librsvg2-2.40.21 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /usr/local/bin/rsvg-convert
*** Error code 1
Stop.`

What is going on here?


----------



## tyson (Feb 28, 2021)

It means librsvg2-rust is in conflict with librsvg2 package.
Librsvg2 versions 2.50+ require rust to build, so u can just try replace older one with librsvg2-rust one.


----------



## micski (Feb 28, 2021)

There seems to be no way to just replace or deinstall this package without most of the system being deinstalled as one huge dependency. This package seems to be extremely central.

`# pkg delete librsvg2
Number of packages to be removed: 137
The operation will free 1 GiB.
Proceed with deinstalling packages? [y/N]: N`

Would it be better to attempt a reinstall of all packages?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 28, 2021)

`pkg delete -f librsvg2` should allow the -rust version to be
installed, if you've not run any commands re the issue so far, and without
deinstalling any other program... best case. YMMV.


----------



## JayArr (Nov 1, 2022)

Hey micski

Did you get a solution for this?.

I've got a similar problem.

`pkg upgrade firefox`

wants to install the -rust version and the install fails.

On top of that Mate then fails because there is no taskbar.

Does anyone have any warnings on what may happen if I do this:

`pkg remove -f librsvg2
pkg upgrade firefox`


----------



## JayArr (Nov 2, 2022)

OK, here's what I did to make this work:

`pkg remove -f librsvg2
pkg upgrade firefox`

At this point new FF works but TB and Gimp have disappeared.
Curiously FF reinstalled librsvg2 but version 2.40.21_3

`Pkg upgrade thunderbird`

Initially the install list had librsvg2-rust on it but when I said OK it found the 'conflict' and it asked again with lists that did not have librsvg2-rust or gtk3 on them. I OKd this and it ran without error.

I logged into Mate and TB and FF still didn't start right but a reboot seems to have solved that.

`shutdown -r now`

All good now with FF and TB. Other programs like XFileExplorer and Shotwell also continue to work.

What's missing at this point is Gimp, it's disappeared.

I tried to upgrade it with

`pkg upgrade gimp`

The list of packages to remove and upgrade was huge and included librsvg2-rust. I assume that changing to the '-rust' version requires most of MATE to be replaced and it will break TB and FF so I declined.

Is there any way to force Gimp to use librsvg2 instead of librsvg2-rust?


----------



## micski (Nov 4, 2022)

If I remember correct, then I ended up reinstalling the massive amount of packages and then reboot the system with my fingers crossed. It worked.


----------



## JayArr (Nov 6, 2022)

Well, I've stopped short of that. I'm now up against hardware limitations. If I upgrade the packages my whole X GUI seems to break. I've got an old GeForce video card that won't work past this point in the software (something to do with X11?) and my old G5 DL360 Proliant servers only accept PCI cards so AFAIK there isn't anything I can put in there that'll work any better.

The only thing I lost in this upgrade is Gimp, when I have some time I'll try to build my own package from ports on the other server without rust and see if I can install it so it will work with librsvg2

If anyone is running X on a G5 fully upgraded I'd appreciate knowing what video card you're using. Otherwise I'll have to stall here and use the computer as is until I'm ready to replace the server.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 6, 2022)

Old libraries make the upgrade process complex ...


----------

